# Dupe for Nars Deep throat?



## ezadeza (Mar 14, 2010)

I really really want one, but I don't wanna pay that much for a blush. I'm even trying to swap my buxom winter excapade set for it, but no one wants it




. So far, I only know MAC's Hipness is the only one close to it. Please don't say rimmel's apricot please, because they're packing bothers me.


----------



## nehima (Mar 16, 2010)

You know the E.L.F. Studio blush/bronzer duo that people compare to the orgasm/laguna duo? Well, I've heard several people say the blush color is more similar to deep throat than to orgasm. It's only $3 so it can't hurt to try.

I have that duo and it's super pigmented. Both colors are really nice to have. I can't really compare it to deep throat myself 'cause I don't have it, but I am really wanting it too.

Last time I was at Sephora I swatched Deep throat and found it too be way too shimmery. So I got orgasm and torrid which are less shimmery, but now I wish I had gotten DT. Good luck!


----------



## liveandlove (Mar 16, 2010)

It can be tricky to find, but the Luminous blush that is in a round compact by Milani is a fairly close dupe. I've got both, and they're very similar.

I also agree about the ELF Studio Duo - check out some of their individual blushes, which are also similar in tone to Deep Throat.


----------



## Wism (Mar 16, 2010)

Silk naturals makes a dupe mineral blush called "lovelace" its specifically labeled as a nars deep throat dupe. She also makes dupes of other blushes. I think its only like 5 bucks or so, I have it but find it fades quickly and takes quite a bit to show, but it is a gorgeous color, prettier than the real thing in my opinion.


----------



## brewgrl (Mar 16, 2010)

I have the Milani Luminous and its more like Orgasm to me than Deep Throat.

I haven't really come across a good dupe... but I will say it is worth to buy!


----------



## nehima (Mar 16, 2010)

Just swatched a couple nars and elf blushes for you. Sorry I don't have DT to swatch for you but as you can see the elf blushes candid coral and the one from the studio duo are pretty similar between them, yet a lot peachier than orgasm. I think they look like DT





http://i43.tinypic.com/20igpbp.jpg


----------



## internetchick (Mar 16, 2010)

Originally Posted by *brewgrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have the Milani Luminous and its more like Orgasm to me than Deep Throat.I haven't really come across a good dupe... but I will say it is worth to buy!

Which version do you have? I have the newer one (Milani Minerals), and I also have Deep Throat and they do look similar.


----------



## ezadeza (Mar 19, 2010)

Originally Posted by *brewgrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have the Milani Luminous and its more like Orgasm to me than Deep Throat.I haven't really come across a good dupe... but I will say it is worth to buy!

Originally Posted by *nehima* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Just swatched a couple nars and elf blushes for you. Sorry I don't have DT to swatch for you but as you can see the elf blushes candid coral and the one from the studio duo are pretty similar between them, yet a lot peachier than orgasm. I think they look like DT



http://i43.tinypic.com/20igpbp.jpg

http://i41.tinypic.com/34ipzph.jpg

http://i43.tinypic.com/20igpbp.jpg

Omg thank you so much! I wanna try the elf blushes. I didn't want to before b/c I heard it was to shimmery, but on your fingers it looks great!



I think I want torrid, its so pretty.
I never heard of silk naturals before, but I'll look it up!

Luminous looks a lot like orgasm. I recently got luminous in a swap and I love it! I put it on at 930am and it started fading at 5pm, I think that's pretty good for a DS blush.

Is the elf studio duo blush the one with a bronzer?


----------



## nehima (Mar 19, 2010)

Originally Posted by *ezadeza* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Omg thank you so much! I wanna try the elf blushes. I didn't want to before b/c I heard it was to shimmery, but on your fingers it looks great!



I think I want torrid, its so pretty.
Is the elf studio duo blush the one with a bronzer?

You're welcome!
On the swatch pictures, the one that says "duo" is the one that comes with the bronzer.


----------



## ezadeza (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks again!


----------



## haerunni (Mar 23, 2010)

Ooo thank you too! NARS is expensive here so I'll try and get elf products! Now I just have to find them...


----------



## fragilesong (Mar 25, 2010)

I know Target is selling some ELF products, but not any of the Studio ones. I have the Studio blush in Candid Coral, and I absolutely adore it! Pigmented, buildable color.


----------



## akathegnat (Mar 25, 2010)

Our Target here is selling almost all of the studio line. They even have some of the brushes. I was really shocked to see it.


----------



## fragilesong (Mar 25, 2010)

Ah, okay. I guess it's just my Target that's not really selling it, or maybe they haven't put out the whole inventory yet.


----------



## ezadeza (Apr 1, 2010)

My Target only has the dollar line =/


----------



## honeymomo (Apr 3, 2010)

Same as Ezadeza, where I live, we don't have a Nars, so I have to buy them online all the time. The blushes are pretty pricey, and I don't like buying just based off of reviews.. I really want to try them or see how the colors look in person.. so this was helpful. Thank you!


----------

